# Trexlertown Bike Show this weekend



## morton (Sep 27, 2017)

What are you bringing to sell?  I have a  few items but my Parkinson s is pretty bad at the moment and it is difficult to type...will be listing some things later today when hopefully my fingers are working properly.


----------



## Kstone (Sep 27, 2017)

Nothing to sell but I'll be there with money I shouldn't spend...


Also I'll be taking this ole girl up to the swap so I can put some miles down on the local trails up there if anyone wants to come along.


----------



## morton (Sep 28, 2017)

Ready now to post
'
1. *McCauley Mighty Mac Banana seat rack.*.  New  in unopened package  $65  Will send with postage additional if not sold at T-town.





View attachment 683663

2. *1954 Snyder Built Hawthorne or Rollfast*. *$225*
Does NOT include rack (improper) but does include Western Flyer Pedals and horn tank. Horn mech (clean & NOT rusty) but I couldn’t get it to beep.  Saddle Stamp:       LOBDELL   EMERY   MADE IN USA  Note: Front wheel is New Departure and Rear is Perry Brake.





View attachment 683659


3. *1922 Westfield Columbia 1922 Woman's Roadster  $110  (Less wo saddle)*
Includes skip tooth chain (missing connecting link) May or may not include saddle.  Pm me with your phone number for explanation. Has improper wheels with Schwinn war time tires and Bendix coaster brake hub.











.
Sorry no shipping for bikes as I tried it once and failed miserably.  Available for pickup at Trexlertown on Saturday morning or in South Central PA York

DO NOT POST QUESTIONS HERE PLEASE.  PM ME WITH YOUR PHONE NUMBER AND I WILL CALL YOU.  I CAN'T RESPOND TO "I'LL TAKE IT WITHOUT A PHONE CONVERSATION AS TIME IS TOO SHORT.

Thank you.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 28, 2017)

I'll be bring a few bikes myself Saturday, Elgin twin light, Hawthorne comet, Dayton and a few other see you guys there!


----------



## John G04 (Sep 28, 2017)

I will be bring a 24 inch hornet and a spitfire, spitfire will be sold with fenders and chainguard but aren't on it. A green phantom, and this great riding yellow single speed fastback and a schwinn speedster with some matched paint for it, and some wheels and tires.
Speedster $40
Fastback $100
Phantom $650
Hornet $225
Spitfire $200
See you there!


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 28, 2017)

If anyone wants a 1980 schwinn cruiser 5 with the drum brake let me know. I can bring it Saturday morning $250


----------



## morton (Sep 29, 2017)

I can't believe it.....looks like great weather!  Yippee!


----------



## mike j (Sep 29, 2017)

Yeah, unlike the usual weather! I have to purge a bit, bringing a lot of accumulation.


----------



## morton (Sep 29, 2017)

mike j said:


> Yeah, unlike the usual weather! I have to purge a bit, bringing a lot of accumulation.
> 
> View attachment 684035




Was that the spring or the fall show last year?


----------



## jungleterry (Sep 29, 2017)

Hope someone takes pictures , like to see the show even though I can't go .


----------



## John G04 (Sep 29, 2017)

Just went to the show some really cool stuff already. @Kstone your columbia's twin was there.


----------



## mike j (Sep 29, 2017)

Psyched, truck's loaded & ready to go to Beverly... er, Trexlertown.


----------



## Kstone (Sep 30, 2017)

Schwinn is life said:


> Just went to the show some really cool stuff already. @Kstone your columbia's twin was there.View attachment 684273View attachment 684272



Aaaaah!!!! Pretty girl.


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 30, 2017)

Nice show, popped in for a bit this morning. Got a nice clean skippy chain for my C model.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 30, 2017)

Please post some pictures!  We are all dying to see what we are missing.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 30, 2017)

Third call for photos.  We need our fix!


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 30, 2017)

Sorry.... didn't take any, but I know other cabers are there


----------



## John G04 (Sep 30, 2017)

The maroon panther is the bike i bought. Rides really nice and found those handlebars and grips at the show because the ones it came with were wrong. Really big show this year.


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 30, 2017)

Here are some more *(warning - picture heavy).*
It was a beautiful day to be outside - met a bunch of cabers I hadn't met before and found a few goodies.
There was a nice smattering of stuff to be had.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 30, 2017)

Who's Iver ?  What were they asking for it?  Sweet Colson tandem.


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 30, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Who's Iver ?  What were they asking for it?  Sweet Colson tandem.



The Iver was $3000.  I didn't get the seller's info.


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 30, 2017)

Here are a few more pics of non-bike stuff, and then some pics from the show at the velo-drome next door, which was a pretty cool venue.


----------



## mike j (Sep 30, 2017)

A couple of more, saw & met a lot of Cabers.


----------



## mike j (Sep 30, 2017)

... and a few more.


----------



## mike j (Sep 30, 2017)

.... finally.


----------



## Kstone (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Glenn Rhein (Sep 30, 2017)

Thanks for all the great pictures...


----------



## John G04 (Sep 30, 2017)

Anyone going tommorrow i'll have some bikes for sale


----------



## mike j (Sep 30, 2017)

This pickup is something else, glad you photo'ed it Dean @dfa242


----------



## jungleterry (Sep 30, 2017)

like to see that girls roadmaster ,how much was that one ,love to have to match a boys.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 30, 2017)

THANKS FOR SHARING ALL THE PICS!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 30, 2017)

That's a new blue Schwinn Continental project there. How much was that?

I also see an early '60s Schwinn 3-speed in a nice green color, and an early 70s brown Raleigh (those Raleigh Sports bikes run forever).


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Sep 30, 2017)

Anyone here own or know who owns that girls silver king? Did it sell ?
How much ?


----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 30, 2017)

Love the pictures! I would kill to go to this one.


----------



## morton (Oct 1, 2017)

The firehouse show on Saturday had many more vendors than previous years....good to see.  Disappointed though in that most vendors do not price their wares.  I did the hold it in the air or point at the item thing a few times and ask how much but each time the price was a lot more than I was willing to pay so didn't make any offers

Weather a bit better this year (but windy and raw spoiled the day for me) so a lot more vendors on Saturday.  I thought in that prices were pretty high and for the first time since I have attended this show (2001), did not buy anything.  Sold the Columbia I listed here but not the Snyder which surprised me as I was willing to be very friendly on price.  

The velodrome show was okay.  Bought a few items like pedals, cranks/chain rings, gear/brake  cable housing, etc. for my "modern bikes".  Did see an empty (no horn) and dented tank (like the kind found on Phantoms) with some rust  for $200 that made me think my original paint B-6 undented working horn tank must be worth at least $600.   Don't know if it sold.

I thought the Velo show had a lot of empty spaces compared with previous fair weather shows and the $8 admission plus waiting in line to get tickets and then again to get into the show left me disappointed.  The one thing I do like about this event is that most vendors price their wares, you don't need to hold things up in the air and ask how much, especially helpful when you see 3 or 4 items at a table that interest you so I opened my wallet a number of times.  

Was a long and tiring day with not much to show for it so decided not to return on Sunday.   Hope the firehouse show continues to rebound and enjoy nice weather.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 1, 2017)

what was the price on the rear steer?




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstone (Oct 1, 2017)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Anyone here own or know who owns that girls silver king? Did it sell ?
> How much ?



Still here this morning. Here's the guys number


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Oct 1, 2017)

morton said:


> I thought the Velo show had a lot of empty spaces compared with previous fair weather shows and the $8 admission plus waiting in line to get tickets and then again to get into the show left me disappointed.
> 
> Was a long and tiring day with not much to show for it so decided not to return on Sunday.   Hope the firehouse show continues to rebound and enjoy nice weather.





There was an admission fee?? Was looking for bendix parts and someone suggested I might find some there. So I walked across the parking lot and walked right in. LOL


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 1, 2017)

Rusty Klunker said:


> There was an admission fee?? Was looking for bendix parts and someone suggested I might find some there. So I walked across the parking lot and walked right in. LOL




Two different parts of the show. The antique part at the firehouse is free, the more modern bike show at the velodrome is admission price


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 1, 2017)

jd56 said:


> what was the price on the rear steer?View attachment 685065



I don't know the price, but as Mike notes below, Gene can probably fix you up with Norberto.


----------



## mike j (Oct 1, 2017)

It's Norberto's, he was sharing a space w/ Gene. Didn't get the price either.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Oct 1, 2017)

Euphman06 said:


> Two different parts of the show. The antique part at the firehouse is free, the more modern bike show at the velodrome is admission price




Yes, and I went to both.... for free.


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 1, 2017)

Does anyone own this girls roadmaster ?


----------



## Wayne Adam (Oct 1, 2017)

Norberto told me he wanted $3,500.00 for the Colson Tandem.
Wayne


----------



## jd56 (Oct 1, 2017)

Wayne Adam said:


> Norberto told me he wanted $3,500.00 for the Colson Tandem.
> Wayne



What's up Wayne?

That rear steer is nice. Really nice colors and paint.
Was that one once John's from Charlotte? 
Hope mine brings half that when I'm ready to let go of it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstone (Oct 1, 2017)

jungleterry said:


> View attachment 685349 Does anyone own this girls roadmaster ?





Larkin Little in Baltimore was selling it. I think I saw a 1600 price tag on it but could be mistaken. I don't have his contact info. People in here may have it. Worst case scenario I have Sam Fitzsimmons contact and I'm sure he knows how to find him.


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 1, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Larkin Little in Baltimore was selling it. I think I saw a 1600 price tag on it but could be mistaken. I don't have his contact info. People in here may have it. Worst case scenario I have Sam Fitzsimmons contact and I'm sure he knows how to find him.



okay hope some one knows him or has a contact # love to have this for my wife .thank you so much


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 2, 2017)

jungleterry said:


> okay hope some one knows him or has a contact # love to have this for my wife .thank you so much



I just sent you a PM with Larkin's email.


----------

